
For the love of God, please tell me what your company does - kediz
https://medium.com/hackernoon/for-the-love-of-god-please-tell-me-what-your-company-does-c2f0b835ab92
======
rramadass
This is so True! It is highly frustrating, wastes everybody's time and in
general the companies come off as "untrustworthy" since it is clear that they
intentionally obfuscate their products/services.

I work in the Tech Domain and understand Technology reasonably well. However
when i go to the websites of the various Cloud/IoT/AI/ML/BigData/Analytics
companies, i am always mystified as to their offerings/USPs. The verbiage,
jargon, claims made etc. are so over the top and obfuscatory that you really
don't understand what they actually do. The result is that, instead of taking
a bet on them, people go with a safer/well-known company a la; "nobody gets
fired for buying IBM". Then the company wonders why their product/services
don't take off.

------
undershirt
I think I remember hearing that companies stay elusive about the concrete
parts of their business because a simplified description may be easily
dismissed too soon.

The full context may be hard to explain on paper in our climate of impatience.
So necessitating a higher bandwidth conversation to learn about the business
allows them to free you from your own prejudices with a realtime description
catered to your needs.

Infuriating and interesting.

------
dredmorbius
Yes, this.

Among my earliest popular HN comments, from 2014:

Please Forward to Marketing: How to present your products to customers (or
would-be customers)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/27d5xr/please_forward_to_marketing_how_to_present_your/)

(Redrafted into a Reddit post, originally:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7489870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7489870))

I'm thinking customers isn't who these firms are talking to.

------
mikhailfranco
A related frustrating indirectness gives rise to another popular internet
game:

    
    
      Go to the home page of an open source software project
      then try to discover the (primary) programming language.
    

The result can be given in minutes, or perhaps the number of links followed.
In some cases, the only method is to download the zipped src, or click through
to the src directory, if it is a code repository.

------
kediz
Found this under the comment of the cruise post. Pure GOLD

